# Feeling the urge to rejoin wow, but hesitant also



## Time2changelater (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been playing wow since about junior in college so about around 5yrs. I recently quit about a month ago. Gave all my gold away, pets, items and what not. Because I wasn't having fun like I remembered when I first started the game. I came in late BC and that where my fondest memories are learning everything and quests being new. I do kinda of miss it playing my hunter and collecting rare pets or healing on my disc priest. I'm not gonna lie wow was some what of a social outlet for me, sad as it is it was.

I do kinda miss raiding with other ppl and having those small social interactions. Also wow did provide a nice time sink for me on weekends. If I wasn't reading a a book or what not. But I also remember disliking lfr as a dps and gearing up new toon. I'm just wondering should I wait til warlords come out or just give it another shot now. 

Has anyone else ever just quit wow and then returned. I mean I haven't found a substitute for it yet. I hear rift is similar and maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

funny I quit like 3months ago because it wasn't a social outlet for me, if anything it was hurting not helping. It used to be a mental fill for me to keep from thinking too much. I played for about 7yrs never got to raid as my social anxiety was also in game as well. *huge regrets from not playing that part of the game*
I keep fighting resubbing, but it would be to just play a baby toon and that isn't worth it right now. I do plan on going back right before the expansion hits in dec.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I've kind of been thinking about it nostalgically recently as well. I never really played for long periods of consecutive time, I'd always play for a few months then come back later. I never had a fully levelled character or anything either, my main was like level 70 something the last time I played which was in... Summer 2012 I think. I was a very casual player.

I miss the music too.. That game, hands down, has the best soundtrack of all time imo.

The screenshots of Warlords of Draenor look really pretty too :3 I love their art style. Purple/turquoise/blueish is my favourite colour scheme too :3





































It's nice to see the increased level of texture detail over the years ^_^


----------



## Painful (Aug 1, 2013)

I actually started playing World of Warcraft again lately. It helps me out honestly. Video games in general help me a lot. Stop me from feeling sad at least. ops


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

I can't really play MMOs anymore unless I wanna get completely sucked into 'em again. The last one I played (SWTOR), I was playing like.. nearly all day every day. It was pretty terrible. I just become so easily addicted to them.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

The character redesigns uehfoewheofeo hoehe I don't even curr about anything else. That is enough for me to want to rejoin. If I can sort a decent internet connection I'm back bro. I just hate not knowing whats going on and I feel like I won't know anyone because I've been away for so long.



Painful said:


> I actually started playing World of Warcraft again lately. It helps me out honestly. Video games in general help me a lot. Stop me from feeling sad at least. ops


Urgh this might be another reason why I want to join atleast. WoW is so imersive it helps me forget about everything else. Which is actually quite awful, I should be dealing with my problems. But **** it.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

lunarc said:


> The character redesigns uehfoewheofeo hoehe I don't even curr about anything else. That is enough for me to want to rejoin. If I can sort a decent internet connection I'm back bro. I just hate not knowing whats going on and I feel like I won't know anyone because I've been away for so long.
> 
> Urgh this might be another reason why I want to join atleast. WoW is so imersive it helps me forget about everything else. Which is actually quite awful, I should be dealing with my problems. But **** it.


Character redesigns wuuuuuuuuuuut?


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

xRoh said:


> Character redesigns wuuuuuuuuuuut?


They are waaay to sexy.

http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/3782-Artcraft-Daughter-of-Draenor-New-Orc-Female-Model

This post has most of the new models just scroll down. I think there are a few more out now. Before and After shots of the undead are beautiful.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

lunarc said:


> They are waaay to sexy.
> 
> http://www.mmo-champion.com/content/3782-Artcraft-Daughter-of-Draenor-New-Orc-Female-Model
> 
> This post has most of the new models just scroll down. I think there are a few more out now. Before and After shots of the undead are beautiful.


Omg dat human female..


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I might resub for a bit when the new expansion is out, for the art work and music. hahaha, I wish I was joking :|



xRoh said:


> Omg dat human female..


I love the new Forsaken look, I want to see what they've done with the Nelfs and Trolls though. Female Orc looks awesome too, though I never play as Orcs..


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I might resub for a bit when the new expansion is out, for the art work and music. hahaha, I wish I was joking :|
> 
> I love the new Forsaken look, I want to see what they've done with the Nelfs and Trolls though. Female Orc looks awesome too, though I never play as Orcs..


Ahh don't sub! Play a private server. I'm too tight to waste money subbing. xD


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

xRoh said:


> Ahh don't sub! Play a private server. I'm too tight to waste money subbing. xD


Private servers are soo **** though :/. I've yet to find one with decent raiding and community. Unless you just like the story mode than I guess its okay.


----------



## xRoh (Mar 21, 2014)

lunarc said:


> Private servers are soo **** though :/. I've yet to find one with decent raiding and community. Unless you just like the story mode than I guess its okay.


Molten WoW's pretty good as far as I remember.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Well my main is on Haomarush (eu) which last time I checked in 2012 was a ****ty dead server, and there was basically noone anywhere but Orgrimmar. So I'm probably going to start again if I resub anyway... I'll want to play through the Mists of Pandaria stuff anyway, cause I still haven't even bought that.. I don't want to pay to transfer my character, they should merge some realms together.

I had some SA in that game so would sometimes avoid questing with people unless they approached me :') I never got involved with raiding because I was too casual, I just played through the dungeons.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well my main is on Haomarush (eu) which last time I checked in 2012 was a ****ty dead server, and there was basically noone anywhere but Orgrimmar. So I'm probably going to start again if I resub anyway... I'll want to play through the Mists of Pandaria stuff anyway, cause I still haven't even bought that.. I don't want to pay to transfer my character, they should merge some realms together.
> 
> I had some SA in that game so would sometimes avoid questing with people unless they approached me :') I never got involved with raiding because I was too casual, I just played through the dungeons.


They added some weird server merge/join system so I think most servers will be pretty decent now.

You should really try raiding. Looking for Raid made it pretty easy for casuals to start raiding, its basically just like dungeons...almost.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

lunarc said:


> They added some weird server merge/join system so I think most servers will be pretty decent now.
> 
> You should really try raiding. Looking for Raid made it pretty easy for casuals to start raiding, its basically just like dungeons...almost.


I did try that raid finder thingy once, but I was waiting in queues for hours before eventually giving up lol.


----------



## Time2changelater (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't know if I can wait till WoD, smite is fun but I'm still missing wow. It' felt like it gave me something to do. And I really miss questing in outlands.


----------

